# Quiver Patterns



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Anybody got a pattern for a quiver? Preferably a field quiver, but a hip quiver would work well also. I'm going to make one out of duct tape to go with the duct tape wallets, bags, etc. I've made before.


----------



## Palley (Aug 25, 2012)

Bump this thread cause i'm half way through making one out of leather and its not quite right! Lol


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-an-Arrow-Quiver-from-a-T-Shirt
http://www.ehow.com/how_6019576_make-arrow-quiver.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/Arrow-Quiver-Drop-Leg-Style/


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks, those should help.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I picked this up a few months ago to make a few quivers out of leather, but time has not allowed, However the patterns are easy to follow with good instructions.

https://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/search/searchresults/6027-00.aspx


----------

